# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Old malaria drug might prevent and treat COVID-19

## jmdrake

https://abcnews.go.com/Health/chloro...ry?id=69664561

_What do malaria and COVID-19 have in common? On the surface, not much. But according to early research, an old malaria drug called chloroquine might also work for the new coronavirus.

Could a decades-old malaria drug work to treat COVID-19? Elon Musk seems to think so, recently tweeting that it "might be worth considering chloroquine" for COVID-19. Although data are spare, studies so far seem to back up the billionaire entrepreneur’s suggestion.

Chloroquine, or hydroxychloroquine, has been used to treat malaria since 1944. It can be given before exposure to malaria to prevent infection, and it can also be given as treatment afterward.

Malaria is a disease that is caused by a parasite, unlike COVID-19. Nevertheless, laboratory studies show chloroquine is effective at preventing as well as treating the virus that causes severe acute respiratory syndrome, or SARS, a close cousin of COVID-19.

Given chloroquine’s effectiveness in treating SARS, scientists have investigated if it will be an effective treatment against the new coronavirus responsible for COVID-19. So far, the initial trials are encouraging.

"There is evidence that chloroquine is effective when they looked at SARS in vitro with primate cells," said Dr. Len Horovitz, a pulmonologist and internist at Lenox Hill Hospital in New York City. "The theory of the experiment with primate cells was that chloroquine could be for preventing viral infection or as a treatment for viral infection after it had occurred. In vitro in these primate cells, there was evidence that viral particles were significantly reduced when chloroquine was used."

Both the virus that causes SARS and the virus responsible for COVID-19 belong to the same overarching family of coronaviruses. Researchers in China discovered that the protein spikes on the surface of the COVID-19 virus are similar to the protein spikes found on the surface of the SARS virus.

People become infected when those protein spikes bind to special receptors on the outside of human cells. Chloroquine works by interfering with those receptors, which may interfere with the virus’s ability to bind to cells.

"The way that it worked against SARS was by preventing of the attachment of the virus to the cells. Chloroquine interfered with the attachment to that receptor on the cell membrane surface," Horovitz said. "So it’s disrupting a lock and key kind of mechanism of attachment."

Researchers in China found that treating patients with COVID-19-associated pneumonia with chloroquine may shorten their hospital stay and improve the patient’s outcome.

There are more than 20 ongoing clinical trials in China and more scheduled to start in England, Thailand, South Korea and the United States.

Researchers are also exploring whether chloroquine could be used prophylactically -- that is, to prevent infection before it occurs. It is particularly key "for healthcare workers that get sick," noted Dr. Eric Cioe-Pena, director of Global Health at Northwell Health in New Hyde Park, New York. "Prophylaxis is a viable treatment option, at least in theory. It needs to be studied. It could be studied while in use. It is something we need to look at, and as terms of a candidate for preventing disease spread and severity."

While the U.S. waits for the results of additional trials and FDA approval, researchers caution that doctors should only prescribe the drug for their patients under a special program that allows exceptions for experimental drugs during public health emergencies, under a framework set up by the World Health Organization.

"For the 85% of patients with mild to moderate symptoms that will go home, they don’t need this treatment and don’t want this treatment – it’s not valuable to them, it doesn’t offer any benefit," said Dr. Cioe-Pena. "There could be minimal risk, but still risk. Risk of an allergic reaction is really a risk of a side effect, and they are going to get better anyway."

Thankfully, the potential side effects of the drug are minimal.

"The principle side effects reported were headaches, gastrointestinal side effects like nausea, diarrhea and hair loss, primarily," said Horovitz.

This is very encouraging news. More encouraging still is that there are several other promising drugs being studied, including the HIV anti-retroviral drug Kaletra (lopinavir/ritonavir) and the anti-Ebola medication remdesivir.

In the meantime we should each do our part by engaging in social distancing, self-quarantining and self-isolating when appropriate, to stop the spread of this pandemic._

----------


## Created4

Don't fall for it. 

This is the Big Pharma playbook: "If you need to capitalize on a public health threat and no drug exists to treat it, just promote a different drug."

----------


## jmdrake

> Don't fall for it. 
> 
> This is the Big Pharma playbook: "If you need to capitalize on a public health threat and no drug exists to treat it, just promote a different drug."


Except this drug is outside the patent so big pharma can't make a lot of money off of it.

----------


## presence

This actually appeared in Chinese news and studies early February.  

the issue here is toxicity

hydroxychloroquine is less toxic than chloroquine is less toxic than quinine

but even hydroxychloroquine aka Planquenil is toxic... though typically not in the doses required to treat malaria or arthritis.   

hydroxychloroquine is shown to be effective in vitro agains viruses; however the margin for error between effective dose and lethal dose in vivo is notoriously thin

When used to treat coronovirus, it will require higher dosing (per the translated from Chinese technical paper's I've read) and this can cause kidney failure, heart failure, blindness, and severe bowel problems.

so, while its promising... there are still issues to be mitigated. 

there is more info here:

https://forums.phoenixrising.me/thre...navirus.79447/

----------


## Created4

> Except this drug is outside the patent so big pharma can't make a lot of money off of it.


Seriously? You think they are just going to give it away for free?? No, our tax dollars will pay for its production and distribution...

----------


## Warlord



----------


## osan

> TONS (literally) of Vitamin C for IV drips were shipped to China, it was so much in demand, so there are suppliers out there already ramping up production.
> 
> Facebook banned us after we published this, tagging it as "fake" news, so this information is being suppressed.
> 
> Story: https://healthimpactnews.com/2020/to...n-wuhan-china/


Heh... FB are a raft of überphagz.  I just got canned for posting "Wuhan virus.  Sue me."  They are like bald-faced tyrants who make no pretense to anything better.  Imagine if those people were in governmental power; the concentration camps would be many and full to bursting with VERY skinny people.

----------


## nobody's_hero

> jmdrake: I am going to potentially concede this point to you, after I research it more. I have a healthy distrust of pharmaceutical products and maybe jumped the gun here, but if these drugs have been proven safe and effective against viral infections, I agree it should be part of the solution, and will even help promote it as such. 
> 
> I will post later on my research.


Nothing wrong with a healthy distrust of pharmaceutical companies. If this were a new medication and not one that has been out since WWII with well-documented side effects I would be hesitant for sure to ever want it used on myself. Again, it's about risk versus benefits and for someone about to die, if this drug is showing promise then go for it.

----------


## osan

> so i should just stick with bourbon


This is RIGHT thinking.

Carry on.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> I'm not at liberty to give too much information because of HIPPA restrictions, but we have some high-probability COVID-19 patients at the small rural hospital where I work. The unfortunate thing about it is that the few testing kits we have must be sent out and may take days to get results. By the time their test results come back, I might already be showing symptoms, because I have been involved in their care. 
> 
> In their current condition, I can assure you that these patients are not concerned with potential side effects of Plaquenil (hydroxychloroquine). One patient was placed on a ventilator early this week and another was intubated as I left work this morning. They are both older than 70. Both at high-risk. One may not live.
> 
> Modern medicine is a lot about risks versus benefits. If these were young patients with mild symptoms who weren't coughing so severely they can't take a breath and running high fevers (I'm talking >104F, which is very significant for seniors because the elderly usually do not run high fever), I'd say it might be worth worrying about things like long term kidney damage or heart failure.
> 
> IV vitamin bags will not do these patients any good at this point. While I am all about natural remedies over pushing pills on people, there comes a point where you have to honestly say what will be most effective in the moment. There are a lot of doctors out there who are more about running tests for big pharma than actually practicing the skills that doctors have utilized long before Pfizer or Glaxo-Smith-Kline started packaging pills. 
> 
> The scary thing for me is that as a healthcare worker in the ER who is required to come in contact with these patients . . . our gowns, gloves, and simple mask/respirator supplies are running low. What's worse, is that when the PPE gets wet, it loses effectiveness. Anyone who has ever worn these things knows that the materials do NOT breathe, and you WILL sweat. A LOT. I'm more than a little nervous right now that I might be personally in for a rough few weeks, but like I said, I won't know until symptoms show. If I stop posting in the next few days, y'all can assume what happened.
> ...


Four of my kids are in the same position and also in healthcare. They are also getting nervous. They just sent out testing on four possibles from patients they have been heavily exposed to. If any come back positive they are screwed and will be in lockdown for a bit.

----------


## donnay

> Link?


https://cordbloodaware.org/2018/01/m...helped-father/
https://nsistemcell.com/11-ways-to-s...immune-system/
https://www.stemcelltherapy.tv/how-t...system-dr-axe/
https://stemcelltherapyjacksonville....-and-covid-19/

----------


## Created4

> https://cordbloodaware.org/2018/01/m...helped-father/
> https://nsistemcell.com/11-ways-to-s...immune-system/
> https://www.stemcelltherapy.tv/how-t...system-dr-axe/
> https://stemcelltherapyjacksonville....-and-covid-19/


I'm familiar with stem cell therapy in general, but was wondering if you had any links where it is used for viral infections, and if they are using it anywhere currently during this time with coronavirus patients?

----------


## tfurrh

Chloroquine?....more like BORE-oquine.

----------


## donnay

> I'm familiar with stem cell therapy in general, but was wondering if you had any links where it is used for viral infections, and if they are using it anywhere currently during this time with coronavirus patients?


https://stemcelltherapyjacksonville....-and-covid-19/

----------


## Valli6

In another month or so, I will have *'Sweet Annie'* _(Artemisia annua)_ plants growing all over my yard, which is *also used to treat malaria*. Wonder if it works similarly? I planted it on purpose one year, because it smells good - but it's kind of "weedy"- it drops seeds and will appear all over the garden the next year. (Easy to pull out when young, less easy to pull in late summer when it matures into a 5-6' plant.)
 

(How _Sweet Annie_ affects malaria)



> ...Artemisinin and its derivatives are *toxic to the malarial parasite* at nanomolar concentrations, *causing specific membrane structural changes in the erythrocyte* [blood?] *stage*  that kill the parasite. In general, the mechanism of action *involves 2 steps: activation followed by alkylation.* Iron activates artemisinin into a free radical through an iron-mediated cleavage. The second step, alkylation, involves the formation of covalent bonds between the artemisinin-derived free radicals and the malarial proteins...
> 
> _MUCH more:_ https://www.drugs.com/npp/sweet-wormwood.html





> *ARTEMISIA ANNUA L.: THE HOPE AGAINST MALARIA AND CANCER*
> JORGE F.S. FERREIRA1
> 1 USDA-ARS, AFSRC. 1224 AIRPORT RD., BEAVER, WV 25813
> https://www.ars.usda.gov/ARSUserFile...aandcancer.pdf


Side note: _Artemisia annua_ (Sweet Annie) is related to, but a different plant from _Artemisia absinthium_ (Wormwood) which is used to make absinthe and (I think?) gin. I have that plant too - has a different smell, borderline gross, till you get accustomed to it.

----------


## jmdrake

> Yeah sure, just like you can go to that same pharmacy and buy toilet paper. And it needs a doctor's prescription....


If you're going to a doctor or nurse to get your IV you still have that cost.  The generic version of this drug is $21 per bottle as opposed to $360 for the name brand.

See: https://www.healthwarehouse.com/solr...RoCFusQAvD_BwE

The cost for your vitamin C IV drip is.....?  And no, the average person isn't going to give it to himself / herself at home.

----------


## jmdrake

> In another month or so, I will have *'Sweet Annie'* _(Artemisia annua)_ plants growing all over my yard, which is *also used to treat malaria*. Wonder if it works similarly? I planted it on purpose one year, because it smells good - but it's kind of "weedy"- it drops seeds and will appear all over the garden the next year. (Easy to pull out when young, less easy to pull in late summer when it matures into a 5-6' plant.)
>  
> 
> (How _Sweet Annie_ affects malaria)
> 
> 
> 
> Side note: _Artemisia annua_ (Sweet Annie) is related to, but a different plant from _Artemisia absinthium_ (Wormwood) which is used to make absinthe and (I think?) gin. I have that plant too - has a different smell, borderline gross, till you get accustomed to it.


Thanks for sharing!  It does seem to have antiviral properties.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16902856

Worth looking into.

----------


## nobody's_hero

> Four of my kids are in the same position and also in healthcare. They are also getting nervous. They just sent out testing on four possibles from patients they have been heavily exposed to. If any come back positive they are screwed and will be in lockdown for a bit.


Which brings up another question, what happens when all the healthcare workers have gone into lock down? I asked my dept. manager this morning and he said, "When that happens, we're screwed." 

Forgive the hyperbole but this must be how those GIs felt riding in those Higgins boats towards the shoreline on Normandy. You just accept the fact that you've already bought it and do what you can for the time being. Maybe you'll get through unscathed.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> Which brings up another question, what happens when all the healthcare workers have gone into lock down? I asked my dept. manager this morning and he said, "When that happens, we're screwed." 
> 
> Forgive the hyperbole but this must be how those GIs felt riding in those Higgins boats towards the shoreline on Normandy. You just accept the fact that you've already bought it and do what you can for the time being. Maybe you'll get through unscathed.


It's already happening, One daughter is a nurse in a pediatric clinic and she was telling us last night that they may close the clinic. The management is already calling patients telling them to stay home unless it is something extremely urgent. In the mean time now there are not enough patients coming in to justify paying the hours and staff. So the dummies are going to close it completely and refer everyone to the ER instead. This will destroy my kid's financial security. If it lasts even 4 weeks they will be living in their car homeless with 4 kids...

This has got to be the dumbest thing I have ever seen this country do yet...

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Very encouraging

Since it's been around forever and is already commonly used I expect they could ramp up production very quickly. 

More about some studies:




> Researchers and virologists in France have completed a clinical trial  studying the effects of hydroxychloroquine, used to treat arthritis,  malaria, and other ailments, on patients with COVID-19. Researchers  treated a total of 26 coronavirus patients with the drug, including six  that were given the antibiotic azithromycin, as well.
> 
>           The researchers released their findings in a study  published on Wednesday. The results showed that all six patients  treated with hydroxychloroquine and azithromycin tested negative for the  virus after six days. Of the 20 treated with just hydroxychloroquine,  57.1% tested negative for the coronavirus after six days. Just 12.5% of  the control group made up of 16 other patients tested negative.
> 
>            "Despite its small sample size our survey shows that  hydroxychloroquine treatment is significantly associated with viral load  reduction/disappearance in COVID-19 patients and its effect is  reinforced by azithromycin," the study said.
> 
>            Didier Raoult, an infectious disease expert from l’Institut  Hospitalo-Universitaire in Marseille, led the research team that  conducted the study. Gregory Rigano, an adviser to the Stanford  University School of Medicine SPARK Translational Research Program, is  leading a program  based on Raoult’s results to study the effects of hydroxychloroquine on  treating COVID-19, the disease caused by the coronavirus.


https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/n...irus-treatment

----------


## Dr.3D

> Very encouraging
> 
> Since it's been around forever and is already commonly used I expect they could ramp up production very quickly. 
> 
> More about some studies:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/n...irus-treatment


*
Bayer donates chloroquine to U.S., to seek emergency use as COVID-19 treatment* 
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/ba...ent-2020-03-19

U.S. listed shares of Bayer AG BAYRY, +0.97% rose 3% in trading on Thursday afternoon after it said it had donated three million tablets of Resochin, a chloroquine product, to the U.S. The German drugmaker said that it is seeking an emergency use authorization for the drug in the U.S., where it is not approved. Health care providers in countries like China and France have been using chloroquine-based therapies to treat COVID-19 patients as there are no proven treatments for the disease. At a news conference on Thursday, President Donald Trump talked up use of the antimalaria drug to treat patients who have the novel coronavirus, and FDA commissioner Stephen Hahn said that while chloroquine has been approved for other indications, it would still need to go through clinical trials. Bayer's stock is down 34% year-to-date, while the S&P 500 SPX, +0.47% has dropped 25%.

----------


## Matt Collins

Interesting... the CBP officer checking me back in to the country tonight mentioned the exact same thing to me.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Cheap, easy to produce, effective, no current patent...now I know why the medical talking heads were all pooh poohing the idea.

I had a scrip of this stuff laying around from the last time I went to Africa...damn

----------


## Danke

I'm flying out Sunday, come with me.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Seriously? You think they are just going to give it away for free?? No, our tax dollars will pay for its production and distribution...


As already posted, Bayer did just that.

Three million doses as a matter of fact, they gave away for free.

I'm not a fan of big pharma, but this runs counter to the norm...the norm would be to ignore this drug and insist that everybody take the *new* drug that just handily came out and instead of costing a buck a pill costs $5000 a dose.

----------


## Danke

Danke doesn't fear coronavirus, coronavirus fears Danke.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> As already posted, Bayer did just that.
> 
> Three million doses as a matter of fact, they gave away for free.
> 
> I'm not a fan of big pharma, but this runs counter to the norm...the norm would be to ignore this drug and insist that everybody take the *new* drug that just handily came out and instead of costing a buck a pill costs $5000 a dose.


I'm also pleasantly surprised.

They must have accidentally appointed a CEO with a soul.

----------


## dannno

> I'm also pleasantly surprised.
> 
> They must have accidentally appointed a CEO with a soul.


Ya, his name is Trump.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Ya, his name is Trump.


LOL

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I'm also pleasantly surprised.
> 
> They must have accidentally appointed a CEO with a soul.


Yah, he'll be quietly fired after all this blows over.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Thank you for your service.

Seriously.




> I'm not at liberty to give too much information because of HIPPA restrictions, but we have some high-probability COVID-19 patients at the small rural hospital where I work. The unfortunate thing about it is that the few testing kits we have must be sent out and may take days to get results. By the time their test results come back, I might already be showing symptoms, because I have been involved in their care. 
> 
> In their current condition, I can assure you that these patients are not concerned with potential side effects of Plaquenil (hydroxychloroquine). One patient was placed on a ventilator early this week and another was intubated as I left work this morning. They are both older than 70. Both at high-risk. One may not live.
> 
> Modern medicine is a lot about risks versus benefits. If these were young patients with mild symptoms who weren't coughing so severely they can't take a breath and running high fevers (I'm talking >104F, which is very significant for seniors because the elderly usually do not run high fever), I'd say it might be worth worrying about things like long term kidney damage or heart failure.
> 
> IV vitamin bags will not do these patients any good at this point. While I am all about natural remedies over pushing pills on people, there comes a point where you have to honestly say what will be most effective in the moment. There are a lot of doctors out there who are more about running tests for big pharma than actually practicing the skills that doctors have utilized long before Pfizer or Glaxo-Smith-Kline started packaging pills. 
> 
> The scary thing for me is that as a healthcare worker in the ER who is required to come in contact with these patients . . . our gowns, gloves, and simple mask/respirator supplies are running low. What's worse, is that when the PPE gets wet, it loses effectiveness. Anyone who has ever worn these things knows that the materials do NOT breathe, and you WILL sweat. A LOT. I'm more than a little nervous right now that I might be personally in for a rough few weeks, but like I said, I won't know until symptoms show. If I stop posting in the next few days, y'all can assume what happened.
> ...

----------


## r3volution 3.0

^^^Agreed

I can't imagine what it's like being in medicine right now.

----------


## presence

*Thread: Promising Clinical Trial Hydroxychloroquine + Zithromax*

----------


## Michael Landon

Anyone have an update on the clinical trials in New York that started Tuesday?

- ML

----------


## donnay



----------


## Brian4Liberty

> https://abcnews.go.com/Health/chloro...ry?id=69664561
> 
> [I]What do malaria and COVID-19 have in common? On the surface, not much. But according to early research, an old malaria drug called chloroquine might also work for the new coronavirus.
> 
> Could a decades-old malaria drug work to treat COVID-19? Elon Musk seems to think so, recently tweeting that it "might be worth considering chloroquine" for COVID-19. Although data are spare, studies so far seem to back up the billionaire entrepreneur’s suggestion.
> 
> Chloroquine, or hydroxychloroquine, has been used to treat malaria since 1944. It can be given before exposure to malaria to prevent infection, and it can also be given as treatment afterward.
> 
> ...


Remember when no one believed that this would work?




> Anyone have an update on the clinical trials in New York that started Tuesday?
> 
> - ML


I believe they are promising.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Touting Virus Cure, ‘Simple Country Doctor’ Becomes a Right-Wing Star

How Dr. Vladimir Zelenko’s claims for his coronavirus treatment spread from a New York village all the way to President Trump.

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> Chloroquine?  Alright!  Gin and tonics tonight, boys!  With a slice of lime for vitamin C and flavonoids, of course.


If you get a blacklight, it will glow too.  (A way to check that it has quinine in it too).

----------


## Anti Globalist

I can 100% guarantee you that most of our politicians are taking this drug behind the scenes.

----------


## Firestarter

Why oh why would President Donald push anti-malarial drug hydroxychloroquine as a cure for the far from fatal “novel” coronavirus?!? Some “conspiracy theorists” say it’s because Trump owns a stake in French pharma giant Sanofi, which manufacturers hydroxychloroquine!
Or should we put our trust in big pharma (forget about vitamin C that has no adverse side effects)?!?

Maybe more interesting is that Sanofi's largest shareholders include Fisher Asset Management, the investment company of major Trump donor Ken Fisher.

But then again Trump isn’t the most interesting crook in the Trump administration - that would be long-time Rothschild banker Donald’s Commerce Secretary Wilbur Ross, who once chaired Invesco (check out Invesco!).
Invesco owns a stake in both Sanofi and Mylan (that also produces hydroxychloroquine): https://www.moneycontrol.com/news/bu...t-5118801.html


Wilbur’s Invesco was also a business partner of none other than Donald’s son-in-law Jared Kushner. In March 2017, it was reported that Kushner Companies, RFR Realty and LIVWRK are buying out their partner Invesco in Dumbo Heights in a $600 million deal.
In 2013, Kushner, RFR, LIVWRK and Invesco partnered in buying the former Jehovah’s Witnesses buildings for $375 million. Reportedly Invesco owned 90% of the equity stake at the time: https://therealdeal.com/2017/03/30/k...dumbo-heights/


In November 2017, Ross confirmed in writing that he had divested everything he promised, but... he was lying.
Ross still held more than $10 million worth of stock in financial firm Invesco and call options in the Sun Bancorp bank, but only the next month Ross got rid of his interests in both. Invesco stock rose during this period: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...8&p=5984#p5984

----------


## Firestarter

One of the reported symptoms of COVID-19 is the decrease of the oxygen level in the blood of the patients, preceding the complete collapse of their health....
One of the promoted treatments for COVID-19 is anti-malaria drug hydroxychloroquine (HCQ).

Some people (relatively many Africans) have a hereditary disorder that breaks apart red blood cells that makes them less able to transport oxygen throughout the body.
Most of these patients can live with this condition without problems.

Unless they get one of about 40 medical drugs that can make this disorder worsen rapidly, making the oxygen shortage severe and acute, this can even be lethal.
The worst of these (potentially lethal) drugs are those for malaria like hydroxychloroquine!




> However, HCQ was a long time ago identified to be one of the drugs (3) that cause severe damage to erythrocytes in cases of hereditary glucose-6-phosphate dehydrogenase (G6PD) deficiency [the hereditary disorder I’m discussing in this article].
> 
> 1-2 days after the start of such treatment a very severe clinical picture with weakness, dizziness, respiratory distress and signs of organ damage develops.


 https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2020...ygen-shortage/

----------


## dannno

Uh, ya, sorry disinfostarter, the latest study showed HCQ reduced fatalities by about 50%. The studies that showed it was harmful were redacted because they used fake data.

Trump does not have a financial stake in HCQ, of more than about $50 maybe in some mutual fund, that was debunked a long time ago. 

HCQ is just as cheap as Vitamin C, maybe even cheaper. Big pharma has no reason to push HCQ, and it is clear they were trying to bury it in favor of more expensive, less effective drugs. Because they want people to die. Because Trump is not their friend.

----------


## Firestarter

> Uh, ya, sorry disinfostarter, the latest study showed HCQ reduced fatalities by about 50%. The studies that showed it was harmful were redacted because they used fake data.


It’s amazing that @dannno claims to have a very high IQ!

I think that Jon Rappoport is one of the very few that writes good articles on the COVID-19 “pandemic”...
Here are some excerpts from one of Rappoport’s sources...





> This hereditary trait is particularly common among ethnic groups living in areas with malaria. The modified G6PD gene offers advantages in the tropics. It makes its carriers resistant to malaria pathogens. However, G6PD deficiency is also dangerous if those affected come into contact with certain substances found in, for example, field beans, currants, peas and a number of medicines.
> These include acetylsalicylic acid, metamizole, sulfonamides, vitamin K, naphthalene, aniline, malaria drugs and nitrofurans. The G6PD deficiency then leads to a disruption of the biochemical processes in the red blood cells and – depending on the dose – to mild to life-threatening haemolysis.
> The debris of the burst erythrocytes subsequently leads to microemboli, which block small vessels throughout the organs. What had caused the illness and death of the young man from Nigeria remained unclear at the time.
> 
> I looked at the drugs that can cause severe hemolysis in G6PD deficiency and got really scared. One of the substances that is called very dangerous in all forms of this enzyme deficiency is the anti-malarial drug hydroxychloroquine (HCQ).
> (…)
> In a chloroquine/hydroxychloroquine study by Oxford University (NCT04303507) with a planned 40,000 participants, the risk of G6PD deficiency is also not mentioned. In another large study by the Pentagon, though, there is an explicit warning to exclude G6PD deficiency patients from the study.
> The following graph, based on information from the WHO database, shows how many studies on Covid-19 and HCQ have been initiated – and how few of them take enzyme deficiency into account.


https://off-guardian.org/2020/05/13/...al-detectives/

----------


## Firestarter

How peculiar, the hydroxychloroquine that is promoted for COVID-19 treatment appears to lower sperm and testosterone levels and cause abnormal changes to the sex organ in male rats. These adverse effects were permanent!
This couldn’t possibly be THE motive for pushing this for a treatment could it (couldn’t find a freely viewable version of the complete report)?




> Chloroquine phosphate and its analogue hydroxychloroquine are used on long term basis as anti-inflammatory drugs in the treatment of a multitude of chronic diseases. In the present work the dose of the drug was calculated and given to albino rats in the usual low therapeutic regimen used in man. *This work has shown that chloroquine depresses testosterone secretion in a progressive manner which increased the longer the duration of treatment, sperm count was also decreased, the percent of abnormal forms increased and the weight of the testes and accessory sex organ (epididymis, vas deference, seminal vesicle and prostate) was also reduced, these abnormalities did not return to the normal control figures, even after one month of discontinuation of the drug.*


W.G. Nicola et al. – _Plasma testosterone level and the male genital system after chloroquine therapy_ (1997): https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/9080720/

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------

